# Dilemma



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi gang, been a while. Yeah, I'm still alive in fact more than ever before... actually have a personal life.. I know; it's strange...lol 

I'm still Operation Manager at a Paramedic Service, but will have my final interview of a University tomorrow for the Coordinator/Professor of EMS Division nearby me. Ironically, I would be over some of my old professors and instructors that came from another institution. I have suggested some new ideas and movement of the Paramedic from out of the box into the future of out of hospital medical care. They appeared to like the ideas. 

My dilemma is the pay is not that fantastic . (not bad but not good) as well obtaining accreditation, supervising and teaching.. really love to do it but don't want to get back into the rat race again....

I would love to hear ideas though on what courses should be : post Paramedic.. as I feel we drop the ball and lacking on the .."Is there life, after Paramedic?" scenario. I have suggested Supervisor level courses, administration type based upon similar Health Care Administrators courses, etc...

What are some courses that would spark your interest? 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Aug 3, 2010)

Interfacility transport ALS course. Paramedics are required to do IFTs with equipment not normally trained on in a paramedic course.

Psych classes for EMS. Extra classes for pediatrics and geriatrics.  Plus clinical rotations in suhc areas.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2010)

EMS Management
Employee Management
Business Management
Financial Classes
Emergency Dispatching


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 3, 2010)

Grant Writing
Database management
Research


----------



## firetender (Aug 3, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> _*They appeared to like the ideas.*_
> 
> My dilemma is the pay is not that fantastic . (not bad but not good) as well obtaining accreditation, supervising and teaching.. really love to do it but don't want to get back into the rat race again....
> 
> R/r 911



Very happy to see you back, Rid, and with an afterlife, no less!

If I'm reading between the lines correctly, you're being presented an opportunity to further EMS in your locality by stepping up into a more prestigious (and demanding) position in education, and you can smell the poopballs being packed and getting ready to be thrown.

The first is the pay. On its own terms it may seem okay, but when you factor in all the unpaid time you'll have to spend getting your credentials, supervising and teaching, it works out to a loss of income over what you're making now. I think if you do the math, you can project the actual economic impact on you.

TIME is the factor here, and if you really do have a personal life, this is a hell of a time for an opportunity (like this) to arise! On one hand it sounds like something you've been working for for a while (getting into position where your VOICE can actually be heard and responded to) and on the other hand it sounds like it'll be just one more hill in your uphill battles to get people to actually DO something. Both of us know how such uphill battles, though the good fight, sap every aspect of our relationships.

I also catch the stench of professional rivalry. Identify the ten major players you'll have to be dealing with to get done what you feel necessary and figure who, amongst them, are your allies and who will provide opposition, whether it be "It's always been done that way." or "That'll cost too much to justify, being so far out of our normal scope." This will help you figure how steep the slope is.

I know you as a man who fights like a junkyard dog for what he feels is right, even if it means great personal sacrifice -- the having a life thing -- so I feel a bit protective of you. IMHO you've made a significant mark in the profession by standing for what you stand for and living it as you go. You've also had a personal breakthrough integrating some enjoyment into it!

EMS is *ALMOST *at a cusp, a tipping point. The truth is, it's at a stage where it is failing at its initial mission, and it is in desperate need to re-define itself. That means change and underneath it all, in order for any change to occur, the biggest obstacle to overcome will be politics. A lot of people with vested interests in the way things are are going to have to be converted.

My guess is the position you are being offered -- one where you're being asked to set a new pace -- will paint a huge-Bull's-Eye on your butt, and, whether you like it or not, you'll be immersed in politics.

You're a revolutionary Rid, and remember, the Innovators are always the first line to get crucified. The masses EVENTUALLY see the light then come up behind them and push their dreams into reality, but it's usually with praise of the initiators as Martyrs!

That's my read of the situation, anyhow, and, of course, it's just offered as grist for the mill. Personally, I'll say the biggest choice you're faced with is; having been on the front lines for so long, at great personal sacrifice, and now just digging your way out, are you willing to jump in the trenches again and jeopardize what you've worked so hard to attain in your personal life? 

Is there a possibility you could create a much more potent position as "Advisor" to whoever takes on the politics?

You could keep your pay, pick very specific fights to move things along incrementally (because broadly we're talking about completely re-vamping the system. That is something neither of us are likely to see in our lifetimes; we're still trying to get things to "tip"!) and actually enjoy a life on the side. 

(As comment: you started the thread with "Dilemma", described it and then what you asked for were "courses that spark your interest". I don't think "courses" are the issue here, your course of action is.)

Regardless, I wish you well and invite you to PM if that will serve.

Blessings


----------



## firecoins (Aug 3, 2010)

I was always interested in how EMS relates to legal/law enforcement.

Medical/Legal course teaching:
    - Documenting  - Alot more than 1 chapter related to documenting medical findings. EMS has always been horrible in teachning this. 

    - Child/Elderly Abuse reporting.

    - Accident investigation science. 

    - criminal investigations

    - Medicare/insurance fraud

    - ID protection/theft.

    - HIPPA

    - Who can and can't sign documents.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 3, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> I would love to hear ideas though on what courses should be : post Paramedic.. as I feel we drop the ball and lacking on the .."Is there life, after Paramedic?" scenario. I have suggested Supervisor level courses, administration type based upon similar Health Care Administrators courses, etc...
> 
> What are some courses that would spark your interest?
> 
> R/r 911


Glad to hear you are getting into University level teaching for paramedics, they got the best man for the job. 
I agree with others, specifically I'd like to second the ideas of: medical/legal, and conducting peer reviewed research.
I think research would be a nice place to have the EMS profession begin to look and objectively/scientifically evaluate the treatments we are preforming and it's effectiveness in the prehospital setting.
I would also suggest more thorough pharmacology and pathophysiology classes, these two areas I think Paramedics are woefully lacking (in general).


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 3, 2010)

Adult Education Theory
Precepting


----------



## silver (Aug 3, 2010)

Quality assurance and performance improvement in EMS classes. Plus I like the research idea, which can also have biostats parts in it.

Edit: I guess more correct would be Quality and Safety in EMS class.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 4, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Research



That's a major, or at least a concentration within one, right there. Still, it would be great. I get the sense that this will be more for providers and lower-level management, so how about a course in the fundamentals of evidence-based practice instead of a focus on research methods?

For that matter, how about working in a state of EMS/state of American healthcare course for a broad, high-level understanding of the systems and their problems? It would also confer some practical benefits, like understanding what HIPAA is and isn't and just how complex reimbursement can be. If you're hoping for change, this could be a nice nudge towards it for your students.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 4, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> That's a major, or at least a concentration within one, right there. Still, it would be great. I get the sense that this will be more for providers and lower-level management, so how about a course in the fundamentals of evidence-based practice instead of a focus on research methods?
> 
> For that matter, how about working in a state of EMS/state of American healthcare course for a broad, high-level understanding of the systems and their problems? It would also confer some practical benefits, like understanding what HIPAA is and isn't and just how complex reimbursement can be. If you're hoping for change, this could be a nice nudge towards it for your students.



Along those lines, I would recommend a broad Health Care Policy Class, or a Health Systems Economics course. Perhaps an epidemiology or biostatistics course (not just QA/CQI as silver mentioned). How about a course on health "landscapes"--- or mapping health resources of a community? Sociology? Psychology? Anthropology? 
Heck, why not a liberal arts education?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the preceptor class idea a lot. I think a class in how research and clinical trials are done would be a good idea to. It could also make the local agencies more marketable to companies looking to test products. 

What about protocol writing or development? Most local EMS councils seem to have representatives from all the area agencies, and having someone who is familiar with different formats, styles, and especially where to get info from on new/changed methods.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 4, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Along those lines, I would recommend a broad Health Care Policy Class, or a Health Systems Economics course. Perhaps an epidemiology or biostatistics course (not just QA/CQI as silver mentioned). How about a course on health "landscapes"--- or mapping health resources of a community? Sociology? Psychology? Anthropology?
> Heck, why not a liberal arts education?



Dan, stop trying to turn this into our major.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 4, 2010)

I majored in HIPPA but I am not authorized to talk about it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 4, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I majored in HIPPA but I am not authorized to talk about it.



Watch out, your compliance officer is standing behind you.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 4, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Watch out, your compliance officer is standing behind you.



I need to refer you to our public affairs officer.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 4, 2010)

Bachelors Degree.

Come on now, why be different than the rest of the world?


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hey! Thanks for the opportunity*

"Current Issues and Trends"

EMS and the political aspects of modern healthcare

Healthcare delivery systems, especially rural underfunded and undereducated areas

History of EMS 

EMS comparison between US and other countries

EMS education and preceptorship.



Oh, yeah.

knives
boots
right to carry


good to read you back!


----------



## MDA (Aug 4, 2010)

I pretty much second everything that has been mentioned, no bad ideas from what I can see.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 5, 2010)

Required classes during the paramedic course itself...
English Composition I
Sociology and Psychology
Human Anatomy and Physiology I and II
Introduction to Microcomputers
Technical Communications
Fundamentals of Speech
Pharmacology
Basic Vehicle Rescue
Water Rescue
Confined Space Rescue
Hazardous Materials Operations
HIPAA Training
OSHA Training

Post-graduate courses included in a Bachelor of Science...
Math Courses
English Composition II
Medical Ethics
EMS Management
Business Communications
Business Law
Managerial Decision Making
Business Ethics
Human Resource Management
Business Policy and Strategy


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 5, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Required classes during the paramedic course itself...
> English Composition I
> Sociology and Psychology
> Human Anatomy and Physiology I and II
> ...




how are you ending up with a P cert and not taking english comp II?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 13, 2010)

I just thought of another one. A child behavior class. What is normal and what isn't, things to look for in non-verbal children.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 13, 2010)

We are getting dangerously close to a minor in psychology; but as Aidey pointed out.  Human development: birth to death. Abnormal psychology, human sexuality.  Heck... Even a course on Logic.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 13, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> We are getting dangerously close to a minor in psychology; but as Aidey pointed out.  Human development: birth to death. Abnormal psychology, human sexuality.  Heck... Even a course on Logic.



introduction to counseling pyschology.


----------

